# GK



## Risunok (Jan 28, 2009)

*Pilipino maid*

Need advise!!! Going to hire Pilipino maid, do not have previous experience. What do I need to check before hire her and what surprises i can expect?


----------



## Okasha (Jan 25, 2009)

Just Choose muslim one, there r good n ur kids"if u have" going to enjoy with her.


----------



## Risunok (Jan 28, 2009)

Okasha said:


> Just Choose muslim one, there r good n ur kids"if u have" going to enjoy with her.


 got one married egyptian, not sure about she is muslim or not, will ask. Thanks a lot


----------

